

MVP - Minimal Viable Personality for startup founders - LeonW
https://plus.google.com/u/0/106823861250641198375/posts/SMyomyLwHML

======
martythemaniak
Upvoted, because I love what his startup is doing. Last year I got super angry
at our city councillors, so I started building something similar (pay $1,
leave 1 min message, use Twillio to call all 45 councillors), but I guess I
wasn't angry enough to finish it. I hope he succeeds.

~~~
LeonW
Thanks so much Marty, really appreciate that! Wow, that sounds like a really
cool idea, could definitely save lots of time. Let me know (@leowid) anytime
if I can be of help.

------
matdwyer
Just to mention, the WSJ link on your homepage is messed up
([http://onespot.wsj.com/technology/2011/12/06/c5a58/reverse-r...](http://onespot.wsj.com/technology/2011/12/06/c5a58/reverse-
robocall-turns-tables-on))

